# Wed gathering?



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I am wanting to do the BGE drawing this week. Where is everybody going?
Thanks
Sky


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can come down today if you need a witness for the drawing just give me a call or text.
Ron


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Drawing*

Sky. I can join as well as a witness (does it matter that I have the winning ticket). 
If we going to get together for cold one/something to eat would prefer downtown area vice Gulf Breeze as live north of I-10 but will support what ever you need. What you did for the foundation is just awesome. Will keep watching the thread. 
R/Walt


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be at my shop from 11ish till 4:30 today. After that I have basketball practice in Gulf Breeze from 5-6. then can meet anywhere. If I have not found out of a "gathering" before basketball practice them we can just meet up downtown. No Name pm me your # and I will call with any updates. Ron I have your #.
Thanks
Sky


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Red Fish Blue Fish 25 Cent Oyster Night is occurring tonight.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

We are all meeting at Redfish Blue fish tonight. People start arriving around 5:30 and stay till 9 or 10. There are 25 cent delicious oysters $1 off draft beer and $3 well drinks.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on Sky, you're not tall enough to play basketball.....


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Meetup*

Just talked to better half and we are up for Red Fish Blue Fish. I love me some oysters. 
Sky, Will send you my # in PM. See PFF's around 5:30/6. 
R/Walt


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Where will people meet? Angie and I heading out shortly from 10 mile area. Should be there around 5:30. Saw Aqua Huntress say in previous post they meet in bar area so assume that will be same tonight. If not, can someone please chime in.
R/Walt


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be at the beach side bar. Still inside just closer to the water.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Roger Scott. Thank you. Have heard you name in conversations with Mike (Grouper22) so will be good to meet you. 
R/Walt


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

nonameangler+1 said:


> Where will people meet?


Ask the tenders, if you do not see PFFers, they will show you


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Tom, Heading out now. R/Walt


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks to all for a fun night. Think Angie and I have decided that a once a month "Beach Break date night" trip from Cantonment must be added to the calendar so what better day than to make it a weekly PFF meet up with oysters as a plus. Lane, was good to see you again, Scott, good to talk fishing, Tom sorry I kept saying the wrong fort - last time we met was Ft McRae clean up number of years back. Steph and rest, was good to meet you all.:thumbup: 
Will see you all again soon.
R/Walt
P.S. Congtrats to the BGE winner (not me). Sky will be watching for the next one. Great cause. Thanks again for doing. Will try and add the CF walk into our sked.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

nonameangler+1 said:


> TTom sorry I kept saying the wrong fort - last time we met was Ft McRae clean up number of years back.


Good to see ya again.


----------

